# Word of the Day - Conniption



## debodun (Dec 26, 2020)

Connitption (noun) - a fit of rage or hysterics; a tantrum.

A child might have a conniption if he/she didn't get all they wanted for Christmas.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 26, 2020)

ROFLMAO!

One of my dads favourite words back in the day!

"_Don't let your mom find out about that, or she'll have a conniption_".


----------



## Irwin (Dec 26, 2020)

I've always thought it was connipshit. Turns out, that's just slang for conniption.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 26, 2020)

When I first glanced at this word I thought it said "constipation!"  I won't have a conniption about it though.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 26, 2020)

Irwin said:


> I've always thought it was connipshit. Turns out, that's just slang for conniption.


It may have been "conniption fit" which my BFF's mom used to say a lot.


----------



## RubyK (Dec 27, 2020)

Many years ago we used to say, "Don't have a conniption fit!" when somebody was upset.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 27, 2020)

I seem to remember hearing the word conniption fit a lot as  a child.

Either I was having one  or causing one of my parents to  have one.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 27, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> I seem to remember hearing the word conniption fit a lot as  a child.
> 
> Either I was having one  or causing one of my parents to  have one.


My guess is you caused your parents to have a conniption. 

I know... because that was me.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 4, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> When I first glanced at this word I thought it said "constipation!"  I won't have a conniption about it though.


Did you know that there's another word for constipation? Costive. Probably dreamt up by an accountant for an expensive dump.


----------

